

Inside An 'E-Meter' - tpr1m
http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/esf3s/hey_church_of_scientology_guess_what_i_have/c1ak1q9

======
disruptivetech
If I remember rightly this is nothing more than a Wheatstone bridge connected
up to a meter. Nothing more than a few bucks in value I guess.

